# Vendors selling concentrates



## Larry (9/11/15)

Hi,

I am only aware of the following vendors selling concentrates:

Valley Vapour
Sky blue
Atomix vapes
Vapour Mountain
Vape O Wave

Are there any other vendors in SA and ones that sell from multiple flavour houses (Flavor Art, Flavor West, Capella, TFA)?

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## KieranD (9/11/15)

@Larry Vape Cartel also has  Let me know what you are after and we can let you know we have

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Larry (9/11/15)

Hey @KieranD I'm looking for Capella's Sweet Strawberry and Vanilla Custard v1. Everybody is out of stock at the moment.


----------



## KieranD (9/11/15)

@Larry I have both of those  

PM me for details

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (9/11/15)

KieranD said:


> @Larry I have both of those
> 
> PM me for details


Do you have Cap Sugar Cookie?


----------



## KieranD (9/11/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Do you have Cap Sugar Cookie?


Small bit left


----------



## VapeSnow (9/11/15)

KieranD said:


> Small bit left


Will you be getting again.


----------



## isiemoe (9/11/15)

Hi @KieranD just wanted to find out if vape cartel sells concentrates


----------



## Silver (9/11/15)

Hi @Larry, i have moved this thread to the "who has stock" forum

Vendors, please remember that the general forum is not to be used to discuss products you are selling. You can do that in your sub-forum or the "who has stock" forum.

And members, please also remember not to ask vendors in the general forum about their stock or products. Rather use their sub-forum, make a new thread in the "who has stock" forum or send them a PM

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larry (9/11/15)

thanks alot @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------

